# what the hell?



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

my 3.5 inch rbp has some sort of bump near his anal fin. Not exactly bump but like...
u know after u feed your p's there bellies get big wel my rbp has a kinda full stomach but then a bigger one surrounding his anal fin.
I he havin trouble taking a sh*t or something?


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

a picture would be nice


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

booozi said:


> a picture would be nice


alright hold on


----------



## Gorillaz (Nov 12, 2005)

fasdfasdf

dfsdfasdf

dsfasdfasd


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Gorillaz said:


> fasdfasdf
> 
> dfsdfasdf
> 
> dsfasdfasd


go show you ignorance somewhere else.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

alright here its pretty easy to see and its no the belly its almost like he has 2 full stomachs



AKSkirmish said:


> fasdfasdf
> 
> dfsdfasdf
> 
> dsfasdfasd


go show you ignorance somewhere else.








[/quote]
thanks AK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

welcome and sorry i can not help you on this issue.feel bad for the guy already.lol prune juice might help.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> welcome and sorry i can not help you on this issue.feel bad for the guy already.lol prune juice might help.











are there laxitives fr fish or soemthing.

MelaFAX :laugh:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

does anyone know?


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

my red had that too, it will go away within an hour or so. its just a big peice of food.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Steve7 said:


> my red had that too, it will go away within an hour or so. its just a big peice of food.


o alright.
Thanks steve.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ive read that you take green peas out of their 'shell' to help with constipation. I guess the easiest way to dose that would be to gut load a silverside with the peas before feeding to the fish.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

it just looks like a full gut to me, its happened to my puffer alot, just wait it out, it'll come out naturally!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Post this thread in "Disease, Parasite, and Injury" for someone to look at.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

alright
can a mod move this?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

rocker said:


> alright
> can a mod move this?


A mod definately can.


----------



## Oheye8one2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Would this lump his P has lead to one of those P farts i read about in one of the other threads?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> alright
> can a mod move this?


A mod definately can.
[/quote]
Done







Moved to Disease and Injury.









And regarding your problem, sometimes its caused by indigestion which generates a lumpy looking abnormality. Its nothing to worry about and will go. Just keep checking up on it and f/u on the condition with us if it gets worse or prolongs.


----------

